# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Zanik tkanki na piszczelu.

## Micrus

Witam.
Około 2 miesiące temu na piszczeli pojawiła mi się czerwona plama. Po kilku dniach w tym miejscu tkanka zaczęła opadać (zanikać). Na chwilę obecną plama jest większa a zanik tkanki ma już ok. 10 cm długości.
Co to może być?
Chciałam zaznaczyć, że choruję na niedoczynność tarczycy, Hashimoto oraz insulinooporność. Moja córka ma Mieszaną Chorobą Tkanki Łącznej, wysokie przeciwciała ANA2.

----------

